# Fix fast forward AND rewind



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Shame on you TiVo. Fast Forward and Rewind are a very important part of the experience. Right now they are *both broken*.

1x Fast Forward is usually normal speed with random infrequent bursts of speed

1x Rewind now has overshoot protection enabled. Long Term TiVo users find this extremely annoying because you rewind to a spot and press play then it jumps forward to where you were previously. This is a NEW addition that was not present for the last 10 years.

example threads http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=413256 and http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=401213 and http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=416747 and http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=372432
There are many more.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

If you press Pause where you want it to stop after RW/FF, it will not jump back then press play.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

That is true thanks for the idea.

I still would like the box returned to its original configuration.


----------

